# Any Silverado aftermarket installs?



## mike62 (Mar 9, 2006)

I previously had my Sirius (small narrow replay one can't recall exact model) in a Honda which I routed my antenna in the pre-designated roof mount that was intended for an XM antenna and it worked great never a loss of reception.

I just purchased a new Silverado and it has a great place to put the unit but no easy access to the outside for the antenna. Presently I have it in the windshield and get only about 2 bars and lose the signal altogether at times.

Has anyone found a good alternative for placing the antenna without any major body drilling or changes?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## deraz (Sep 25, 2004)

Mike,

I probably have the same Starmate replay unit. I have a company SUV and I just place the antenna on the front of the dashboard next to the bottom of the windshield. So far I have not had a problem with reception. 

It doesn't look good, but I've noticed that some people just run it out the top of a rear door. This could be a problem if you constantly have passengers in the rear.

Does your Silverado have an XM antenna?


----------



## mike62 (Mar 9, 2006)

deraz said:


> Mike,
> 
> I probably have the same Starmate replay unit. I have a company SUV and I just place the antenna on the front of the dashboard next to the bottom of the windshield. So far I have not had a problem with reception.
> 
> ...


It might improve being in the center of the dash right now it is about 4 inches from the left corner of the dash at the bottom of the windsheild and not doing all that well I imagine the cab is knocking a lot of the signal off.

I have an LS but it did not come with XM or XM ready so there is no built in antenna housing.

I will pass along one interesting thing I found on the net yesterday that a few people had run the antenna out the third break light. They said they were able to run the wire under the liner with a stiff wire. I have not looked at this option. I could do the break light thing but I dont want to start messing around with the liner though.


----------

